# Bus Ride



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got back from the "bus ride" and it was great. Popcorn, pretzels and beer were also served which made it even more exciting! We toured through NH, especially Candia where They have a small butcher shop specializing in squirrel k-bob's. Just fantastic! I would recomend to everyone, if a MA. officer tells you, "enjoy the bus ride" take it! 
So, how are things going; did I miss anything?? I apologize for being rude to All officers and company. Yes, I did go over the line, but it was to me just all in fun as it was with Some of You. Hey, it's called busting balls. Anyway, hope I can continue to read threads on here as I have before and possibly ask or comment on subjects.
Thank you,
stu (aka stfu)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Coming back with a smart assed post does not help your standing on
MassCops.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think we've found guy #4 for the pickle party!


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

HAHA.....welcome back.....cya later.....

Harry youre the best.....lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> I think we've found guy #4 for the pickle party!


I thought after you were chosen as the third DUDE, the team was cumplete.

st(f)u, why don't you do just that. The next ride on the bus adds the experience of being locked in the bus bathroom after USMCMP69000 eats chili cheese dogs and draft beer and shits in there.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes - Sniper - with you as the exception, I think the team is complete. Not sure what stu is on about, but I like our pickle team just fine ladies. Everyone else will have to come to try outs first.


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

kw, it was not a "smart assed" post. I was throwing in some humor and thought it was funny since everyone had chimmed in on That past post that You gave me the ticket for.
I have a sense of humor AND can "dig" like most on here and just would like to continue to read, and comment on issues I find interesting so I can eventually have Some "standing" on this forum.
regards,
stu (aka stfu)


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think he needs a longer bus ride. You'll get handcuff to the toilet this time. After USMCMP takes a crap.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I got a chuckle out of his post. Sarcasm lives at MassCops.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

stu said:


> Just got back from the "bus ride" and it was great.


Glad to have you back Stu... Just remember;

_You mess up one time, you got yourself a seat on the bus. You mess up twice you got yourself two seats, one for you, one for your ass.
You ain't gonna need no third seat, 'cause you gonna get your mind right boy._


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

If you wanna stay, just go with the flo bro!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I missed something.............................


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I actually found some humor in his post.


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Look likes plate #17 I ordered from Lee Waah's down the street last night. The Mai Tai's were good though!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is that the new McDonalds special coffee...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Sniper said:


> st(f)u, why don't you do just that. The next ride on the bus adds the experience of being locked in the bus bathroom after USMCMP69000 eats chili cheese dogs and draft beer and shits in there.


Don't forget the MREs!!! :F:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

stu said:


> Just got back from the "bus ride" and it was great. Popcorn, pretzels and beer were also served which made it even more exciting! We toured through NH, especially Candia where They have a small butcher shop specializing in squirrel k-bob's. Just fantastic! I would recomend to everyone, if a MA. officer tells you, "enjoy the bus ride" take it!
> So, how are things going; did I miss anything?? I apologize for being rude to All officers and company. Yes, I did go over the line, but it was to me just all in fun as it was with Some of You. Hey, it's called busting balls. Anyway, hope I can continue to read threads on here as I have before and possibly ask or comment on subjects.
> Thank you,
> stu (aka stfu)


Please stop.. you are giving me a bad name.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USMC, where in the name of GOD do you find some of these pics? Eeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Yes - Sniper - with you as the exception, I think the team is complete. Not sure what stu is on about, but I like our pickle team just fine ladies. Everyone else will have to come to try outs first.


I am not sure if I still want to play anymore with you ladies if it is going to become a sausage fest....


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> I am not sure if I still want to play anymore with you ladies if it is going to become a sausage fest....


:wow: - well then. Enough said sir, there'll be no more of it.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Let's not make hasty decisions


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Let's not make hasty decisions


:L: I meant the additional invites


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I knew that!!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I thought after you were chosen as the third DUDE, the team was cumplete.
> 
> st(f)u, why don't you do just that. The next ride on the bus adds the experience of being locked in the bus bathroom after USMCMP69000 eats chili cheese dogs and draft beer and shits in there.


Snipe, that sig is frightening. That one kid looks like a white version of Beetlejuice from Howard Stern....poor kid.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> I am not sure if I still want to play anymore with you ladies if it is going to become a sausage fest....


sausage fest? NAH it's a PICKLE party..YAY! pillow fights, silly string and whipped cream! and we girlies get to sit back and watch it all happen


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there a Dill in the house?


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Now that's not very Kosher.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> And you're a little dinky n00b that's not very liked around here.


He said dinky ..


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

7costanza said:


> He said dinky ..


he has a gherkin in his hand!


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> And you're a little dinky n00b that's not very liked around here.


 Well, for 32 post's I guess I'm keeping you All entertained then, right?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

stu said:


> Well, for 32 post's I guess I'm keeping you All entertained then, right?


stu, stir the pot and we'll make you sorry you ever got off the short bus.
now stop licking the bus windows and settle down before you get abused some more..


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, but the "Bus Ride" is still in the top 3 and is now getting close to 40 post's. So, I must be doing something right?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Word of advice to STU. STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

stu, take the pickle out of your ass and listen up, you tool...

NO ONE LIKES YOU. we are counting the moments that you get banned again.. this time it will be FOREVER and we will throw a party and not think of you once.. Do you really want to piss off so many in LE? REALLY?


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Excuse me sir, I should have said, 23 "replies" not 40 "post's". Thank you for pointing that out to me.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dude you just dont get stut the fuck up. Leave and dont come back. You piece of shit!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

i dislike this STUpid kid so much that i want to poke him in the eye!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Roflmfao


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

stu is behind the driver in the front seat..lol


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey now, come on, your insulting the people on the short bus.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I was originally going to send you this card stFu, but I take it back. I hope you do go the way of the 2nd half...


----------

